# Preise Für Autoren



## Thomas9904 (1. Januar 2005)

Nach wie vor bleiben das Anglerboard der Devise „von Anglern für Angler“ treu und es wird für Artikel im Magazin nichts bezahlt. 
*Wir wollen schließlich ehrliche Berichte von ganz normalen Anglern und keine „Profischreiberlinge“ haben.* 
Dennoch freuen wir uns immer, wenn wir Mitgliedern vom Anglerboard für Ihr Engagement etwas bieten können. Und besonders freuen wir uns, dass das auch unsere Partner und Sponsoren so sehen. 

Deswegen werden wir am Ende dieses Jahres unter allen im Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de) veröffentlichten Autoren eine Verlosung starten, zu der unsere Partner klasse Preise gestiftet haben. Wenn im Laufe des Jahres weitere Preise dazu kommen, werden wir dies natürlich immer bekannt geben.

*www.Schweden-ferienhaeuser.com spendiert 1 Woche Schweden*
Dazu gehört:
Eines der angebotenen Häuser (nach Absprache) im Mai/Juni oder September/Oktober von Samstag bis Samstag
1 Angelboot (Lindner 4.40 Aluboot)
4 PS – Yamaha Aussenborder 
3 Angelscheine (Wochenkarte für den ganzen See)
3 Schwimmwesten
10 Liter Bootssprit
Seekarte
Strom und 5 Säcke Kaminholz inkl.

Nähere Infos zu der Anlage und dem See sind unter www.Schweden-Ferienhaeuser.com zu finden

*ZEBCO spendiert 2 Rollen*
Und zwar die Topic FX 660, also in der 60er Größe mit6 Kugellagern, Katalog 2003 Seite Z8.
Weitere Infos über Zebco findet Ihr unter www.Zebco.de

*Penn spendiert eine International Spinnrute*
Und zwar genau die International Ocean Fighter, Länge 2,70m, WG von 100 bis 400 Gramm.
Weitere Infos zu Penn findet Ihr unter www.penn-deutschland.de/

Jeder Autor eines im Magazin veröffentlichten Artikels nimmt automatisch an der Verlosung teil. Die Gewinne werden im Januar 2006 gezogen, die Gewinner dann im Magazin und im Forum vorgestellt. Wie immer natürlich unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Preise Für Autoren*

Feine Sache


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Preise Für Autoren*



> Feine Sache


Finde ich auch))
Wer übrigens fürs Mag was schreiben will:
magazin@anglerboard.de


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Preise Für Autoren*

Cool  

Muss ich mir gleich mal was überlegen, naja heute besser nicht  :q


----------



## lordwuddy (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Preise Für Autoren*

Iss ja schade, das ihr das nicht schon letztes Jahr gemacht habt, da hab ich nämlich einen Bericht geschrieben. :q  Aber macht nix, wenn ich dieses Jahr wieder zum AB- Treffen komme, werd ich mich wieder als Autor zur verfügung stellen  :m. Aber trotzdem eine gute Sache das, ist doch ein kleiner Anreitz für alle die gern ins Magazin schreiben.
lordwuddy


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Preise Für Autoren*



> Aber trotzdem eine gute Sache das, ist doch ein kleiner Anreitz für alle die gern ins Magazin schreiben.


Und genau das soll es sein:
Anreiz und Belohnung)


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2005)

*AW: Preise Für Autoren*

Mal wieder in Erinnerung bringen!!


----------



## Veit (11. März 2005)

*AW: Preise Für Autoren*

Wollte mich an dieser Stelle nochmal für die AB-Kappe bedanken, wo mein Name extra aufgedruckt wurde. 

Ist schon vor einigen Tagen heil bei mir angekommen!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2005)

*AW: Preise Für Autoren*

Klasse, ist doch ne feine Auszeichnung, ein Extra - Cap für Magautoren))
Danke dafür auch nochmal an Langelandsklaus, der das sponsert!!!


----------



## atair (11. März 2005)

*AW: Preise Für Autoren*

Feine Sache!
Ick schreibe ooch mal wieder wat.....)


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2005)

*AW: Preise Für Autoren*

Genau, mach mal )))


----------



## Dieter1944 (20. April 2005)

*AW: Preise Für Autoren*

Na, da muss ich mich ja anstregen   :cEinen schönen Gruß Dieter


----------



## petipet (20. April 2005)

*AW: Preise Für Autoren*

Hallo und Moin Thomas9904,

zuerst mal ein dickes Danke für dein Angagement fürs Board im Allgemeinen und für das Mag ins Besondere.
Ich denke, ich spreche hier 99,99% aller Boardies aus dem Herzen.
Mit der Möglichkeit, einen Preis beim Mag einzuheimsen, wird vielleicht der eine oder andere (eher schreibfaule) Boardie motiviert, in die Tasten zu tippsen.
Dat kann doch nur von Vorteil sein.

Gruß...Peter#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. April 2005)

*AW: Preise Für Autoren*

Danke))


----------



## ollidi (21. April 2005)

*AW: Preise Für Autoren*

Die Saison ist ja noch jung. Da ergeben sich bestimmt noch ein paar Möglichkeiten um als Auror :q tätig zu werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. April 2005)

*AW: Preise Für Autoren*

Denke ich auch, jetzt gehts ja erst richtig los))


----------



## Nordangler (24. April 2005)

*AW: Preise Für Autoren*

Muß wohl wieder einmal mitmischen. "lechz"

Sven


----------



## esox luminus (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Preise Für Autoren*

Hi, alle miteinander!

Bin neu hier und suche infos und kollegen zu/zum angeln auf mefo in oste und Wümme nahe bremen. Danke!


----------

